# 9.2 lb Flounder



## Alco (Sep 3, 2008)

9.2 Flounder caught on 11-26-08 using atrificials. I weighted the fish an hour and half after I caught it. Picture taken with my cell so it's not the best.


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

awww PETE! Billy told me about this! i was like DANNNGGGGG!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! 

oh and im supposed to put that bow in your hands!!!!! lol


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Man what a hog!! Congrats man !!!


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Awesome fish. I would have it mounted in a heartbeat.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

**** thats awesome. I second mounting that thing


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

I say eat it!


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

a line caught 9lb flounder would find a place on the wall somewhere in mi casa. 

Heck of a flatty!! Congratulations!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

*nice doormat*

Thats a pig man.That must of been what you were fryin up in the back yard the other day.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

That's enough fish for a couple of folks. What a rush you must have had. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Great Catch!*

Now there's a saddle blanket! Did you take a measurement of her?

Good job.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome fish I would get it put on the wall fish of a lifetime there .Congratulations


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow, a wall hanger without a doubt


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

All I can say is WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW !!!!!!!
Congrats,
BTW, I am familiar with that place, where is that? (background)


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Thats a Saddle blanket for sure.
Maybe this will get that contest going that you were talking about.
Congrats.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Dude! Wow, thats awesome and a wall hanger for sure!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats ! What bay system ? I am on a quest looking for her mama...



Alco said:


> 9.2 Flounder caught on 11-26-08 using atrificials. I weighted the fish an hour and half after I caught it. Picture taken with my cell so it's not the best.


----------



## phishyfotos (May 6, 2008)

Is that UTMB in the back ground?


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

WOW... Maybe just a pic spot..



phishyfotos said:


> Is that UTMB in the back ground?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

No doubt that you should mount it!!! That is a once in a lifetime fish there! Awesome!


----------



## kayak07 (Nov 5, 2008)

what a stunner cracking fish mate well done


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

wow that is awesome, yeah, i would have it mounted. get the measurements and good closeup pics and then eat it. and you still have the replica which imo will last longer than skin mount.

poc-ed


----------



## Alco (Sep 3, 2008)

FishinGrl said:


> awww PETE! Billy told me about this! i was like DANNNGGGGG!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!
> 
> oh and im supposed to put that bow in your hands!!!!! lol


Hey Vallory,

Thanks, I've been fishing so much this month that deer hunting has not even been an option. Hopefully I'll be going in about two weeks - Maybe.
Tell Billy to get my bow ready....lol


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Get a replica made AND eat it the real fish.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Good fish! 

That is the same size as the one that used to hang in the old Strykers Restaurant! 'bout 4" thick!

Definately mount....you owe it to the fish!


----------



## Alco (Sep 3, 2008)

Harbormaster

You convinced me, I will have it mounted -It's in my Bro freezer right now. Your right " I owe it to the fish". Thanks, later.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Like said, get good pictures, take all the measurements etc. Have a replica made. They are better than the real fish anyhow. Enjoy eating the fish, best of both worlds. 
Nice trophy for sure, wonder how old that fish was?


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice catch what kind of lures where you throwing at that thing...


----------



## Alco (Sep 3, 2008)

oceankayaker84 said:


> Now there's a saddle blanket! Did you take a measurement of her?
> 
> Good job.


I will post the fish measurements when I take it to the taxidermist.


----------



## Alco (Sep 3, 2008)

Snaggledtoothfreckelfish said:


> Nice catch what kind of lures where you throwing at that thing...


I was using Gulp 4" shrimp with a strip of crime scene tape. If you haven't tried em, you need to. Later


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Shhh!*



Alco said:


> I was using Gulp 4" shrimp *with a strip of crime scene tape*. If you haven't tried em, you need to. Later


Shhh! You're giving away all my secrets!:biggrin: lol, j/k.

But I agree, it sure does work.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Very nice Alco! lol I was gonna say when I saw that fish. Dang! He dont need any GPS coordinates! LMMFAO!!!!!!!! Great job my man! I'd say take measurements and stuff that bad girl with as much crab meat as you can find!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Nathanww (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice...


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

*R&R FLOUNDER*

That's what I'm talking about. A nice flounder taken the sporting way .


----------



## Alco (Sep 3, 2008)

Dipsay said:


> Very nice Alco! lol I was gonna say when I saw that fish. Dang! He dont need any GPS coordinates! LMMFAO!!!!!!!! Great job my man! I'd say take measurements and stuff that bad girl with as much crab meat as you can find!


Thanks, Dispsay. LMAO too - appreciate the comment. Later bro.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

*Bow to the flounder Gods!*



Alco said:


> Thanks, Dispsay. LMAO too - appreciate the comment. Later bro.


 LOL No problem bro..Us flounder peeps gotta hang together..Hahaha. I dont care how ya get em in the freezer. Just get em in the freezer. I saw an opportunity and jumped on it..LMAO That fish you got there beats the snot outta anything I've ever come across and I go for them exclusively druing the fall. I mainly gig for mine, so the fact you got yours on rod and reel puts YOU in a class all by yourself. I think I've seen maybe (3) 9lbers caught this year in posts. Very nice. My biggest was 26" and 8lbs last year gigged.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

WOW.......nice'un


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Redfishr said:


> WOW.......nice'un


Id say. So nice- looks like ole Dipsay may have wet himself a little, i suppose i woulda too- not to mention probably ruinin the backside of me drawers as well.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Gorda Fisher said:


> Id say. So nice- looks like ole Dipsay may have wet himself a little, i suppose i woulda too- not to mention probably ruinin the backside of me drawers as well.


 LMMFAO! I had some of those "breathables" on that night.Lets just say..Yes, they were breatheable, so much so that I had "wet pee pee pants in the crotch" Didnt care..I had fllounder..lol


----------

